

_why's print spool client (OCaml) - idm
https://github.com/iandennismiller/cwales.github.com/blob/master/just_let_this_sit.ml

======
idm
So _why described a nearly-working OCaml program in the file he entitled
SPOOL/HOMEWORK. The fact that it was handwritten turned out to be a surprising
challenge, proving to be a real barrier to my own experimentation with the
code.

I took the time to type it out, and it works. However, I'm actually still not
certain I got it right. I would appreciate a second set of eyes.

